# R33 GTS-T Parts



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions on what kind of Suspension and Exhaust I should get?

For the suspension, I was thinking of the Tein Flex kit and for the exhaust I was thinking the Apex n1

Any better suggestions?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Both sound good to me!
Track or street car?


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

street car I'm sure, right?


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Street car for sure


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

i love the sound of the apexi n1 exhaust but to tell you the truth... my personal favorite exhaust system is the blitz nur spec r!!! This is probably one of the best exhausts out! It sounds sooooo deep and throaty! i love it!!!!!! My friend has it on his STI, ECLIPSE and im getting it for my r33


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Do you have a GTS-T or GTR?


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

i have a 1997 gts-t it came stock with the gtr body b/c its the 40th anniversary model


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Fujitsubo Legalis R stainless 3.5" from the cat back, ive got one on my R33 GTS-t and i LOVE it! (dump and front pipes are custom items)
Coil overs are about 3rd on the 2 do list, im aiming for a set of 2nd hand Kei Office coil overs.


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

i like the fujitsubo exhaust also but im still with the blitz, its throaty like crazy and it sounds insanely deep!!!! i was going to order dump and front pipes and top mount turbo manifold but i dont wan tto buy it from a unknown company? so... do you have any companys's that you like... especially the turbo manifold, its so hard to find, all the ones out are cheap... im getting a ballbearing t3/t4, all the bolt ons possible, and some internal stuff, later down the road i will prob. put the t88 in?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

ssuto14 said:


> i like the fujitsubo exhaust also but im still with the blitz, its throaty like crazy and it sounds insanely deep!!!! i was going to order dump and front pipes and top mount turbo manifold but i dont wan tto buy it from a unknown company? so... do you have any companys's that you like... especially the turbo manifold, its so hard to find, all the ones out are cheap... im getting a ballbearing t3/t4, all the bolt ons possible, and some internal stuff, later down the road i will prob. put the t88 in?


The exhaust in the car is loud already,

No need to go top mount unless going huge turbo

The t88 is a big old fashioned truck turbo...hard as nails but llllllaaaaaagggggggggggg!!!!

Also will need some very very serious internals to run a turbo like that within limits


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> The exhaust in the car is loud already,
> 
> No need to go top mount unless going huge turbo
> 
> ...



the top mount doesnt make it that much louder... and there are turbo manifolds for the
t3/t4 turbos with the t3 flange... you dont have to be installing a massive turbo to run top mount... all top mount does, is it lets the air from the turbo hit the engine faster and it gives it a more straight flow of cooler air... bottom mount, takes the air longer to reach the engine and also it can get hotter b/c of the heat the engine gives off... and yeah internals from helLZ!!!... my engine bay is going to be nasty!!! intake plenum, turbo manifold, t3/t4 ballbearing turbo, dump pipe, front pipe, exhaust, de-cat, air intake, large fmic, radiator, breather tank, catch can, fuel rail, injectors, spark plugs, plug wires, external wastegate, bov, cam gears, cams, pulleys, belts, engine management, and lots more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just dont feel like listing all of the parts............ and not also does the top mount help in perfomance, it looks sooooo good!


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

was just trying to give you some advice.....but you get on with it as i know nothing of course


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

i believe you... i wasnt being an aZs and i know you prob know more than me, i was just saying that i didnt think you needed a huge turbo to run top mount... sry for being an aZs..


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

so i wanted to get a standalone system with a laptop but you said a power fc is better, should i go with the power fc if i will be or hope to be running close to 700 or 800 hp? with a bigger turbo and all that stuff?
and also, you know those harness bars that sparco makes? yeah well i cant find anything like that for a skyline! damnit! i know i can still do a harness setup but i like the harness bar b/c i can hook up a camera and also a fire estiguisher and for looks... and im too lazy to fabricate my own and i dont want my car in the shop for ages just to hook up a roll cage...


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

does anyone know where i could get a bolt in roll cage?
and also an apillar 3 gauge pod unit, and also the triple dash pod unit kinda like the wrx verison but for a skyline..? please help locating these for me?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

hmm sounds like ssuto14 has some money, if thats the case dont skimp out on the ECU, id go Power FC Pro if u have to have apexi, but u want the best of the best, go Motec.
Ud wanna be stroking the bottom end too if u want a T88 on it.

Personally id go a Trust TD06 or T67 setup which is more than enough for a street car, which im guessing yours is?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

T88 is over kit with out bigger CC's


----------

